# February Photo Challenge



## Erin99 (Feb 1, 2010)

Thank you again to everyone who voted for me, though I feel credit should go to the runners up. I only won by one vote, so congrats to you too, Cul and Lady of Winterfell!

And thanks for this - it was my birthday last month, so it's an extra treat!

---------------------------------

Okay, I've been thinking about themes for this month, and among my ideas were _colour_, _macro_, and _The Natural World_. But then another idea struck, and it has a few interesting interpretations, so I've gone for that instead. Without further ado, January's theme is:






*CURVES*​

This could be one curve or many. Interpret it how you like! (No full-on naked ladies, though! )







*As usual, these rules apply:

- Only two photos per person
- Please don't use photos that you're already posted around the site
- Voting usually starts around the 27th
- Anyone can vote, even those that didn't enter a photo.*​


----------



## Erin99 (Feb 1, 2010)

Any chance of renaming this thread, Cul or Py? I've been feeling waaay beyond tired today, so I wrote "January", not "February"! Gah! Leisha, where is your brain?!

*grovels at Mr Mod's feet*

*quickly exits*

Thanks!


----------



## AE35Unit (Feb 1, 2010)

Cyvs, hmm, that, lady, could tyn out innarestin!


----------



## Rosemary (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: January Photo Challenge*

I'm pretty sure I haven't posted this one before - well I couldn't find a copy 

The Curves Of A Pitcher Plant


----------



## The Ace (Feb 1, 2010)

I didn't know Leisha could read minds.


----------



## GOLLUM (Feb 2, 2010)

Well done Leisha...

That's a nice photo Rosemary. What camera were you using?


----------



## Culhwch (Feb 2, 2010)

Leisha said:


> I only won by one vote, so congrats to you too, Cul and Lady of Winterfell!


 
Bah, second place is really just first loser!

Kidding, of course - well done, Leish. I really need to update the Honour Roll, but I 'spect you're trouncing the rest of us in the all-time stakes...

And a good theme, and a great start by Rosie, lovely image. I have some ideas for this month, so I hope I get a chance to snap away!


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Feb 2, 2010)

Leisha said:


> I only won by one vote, so congrats to you too, Cul and Lady of Winterfell!​


 
Thanks Leisha, but the win is all yours.  And great theme!


----------



## Talysia (Feb 2, 2010)

Great theme this month, Leisha - got a few ideas in mind, so I'll see what I can come up with.


----------



## Wybren (Feb 3, 2010)

Congratulations Loopy! and good choice for a theme.

Here is one I took yesterday which might fit, the curves of a dolphin as it jumps


----------



## GOLLUM (Feb 3, 2010)

Wow! that's a neat shot.

Wybren may be my early club house leader....


----------



## Culhwch (Feb 3, 2010)

A day at Seaworld, I presume, Wyb? Lovely shot. My wife and I were there (if it is Seaworld...) a couple years back now, when I still had my film camera, but I never got any good shots...


----------



## Wybren (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks  Yeah we went to Seaworld yesterday for the TM's birthday, rained half the time but thankfully it stopped raining long enough to get a few shots in.


----------



## Talysia (Feb 5, 2010)

Wow - I love the pitcher plant, Rosie, and those dolphins are brilliant, Wy! Good start to the contest!

Here's my first effort - a handful of marbles.


----------



## Erin99 (Feb 6, 2010)

Wow, I like the entries so far. Some good interpretations of the theme!


And Cul, don't be so sure.  I think Hoopy's won a fair amount of challenges lately (and I think someone else too, if I could remember who), and I hadn't won in aaages, so I doubt I'm "trouncing the rest of [you] in the all-time stakes". 

Good luck, everyone!


----------



## Erin99 (Feb 9, 2010)

Here's my two. There's no rule about posting the same kind of image for each shot..... and I couldn't choose between them.... (I thought about zooming in on just the eye, too, but didn't in the end, though I might post it in the rejects.)











I love the curve of a cat's face and eye. So sweet!

EDIT: Is anyone seeing weird colours in the background of these images? I'm not on my screen, but Seph is on his...? Do they look terrible? All I see it pitch black...


----------



## Ursa major (Feb 9, 2010)

I can't see any colours in the background (weird or not).


* Wonders if Seph's screen is very reflective. *


----------



## Wybren (Feb 9, 2010)

Cute cat! 

Um I dont see any colours, I see varying shades of grey, I dunno, maybe Seph can see auras and doesnt know it


----------



## Foxbat (Feb 13, 2010)

Here's a curvy pic from me


----------



## Foxbat (Feb 13, 2010)

And here's another


----------



## Talysia (Feb 13, 2010)

Great pics, Foxbat, and I love the cat's eyes, Leisha.

Ok, here's my second entry - the curves of a strawberry.


----------



## StormFeather (Feb 14, 2010)

What a brilliant theme.  I'm loving the entires so far.

It's a little bit blurry, but it seems to fit the bill. From a day out at the aquarium yesterday:


----------



## Rosemary (Feb 14, 2010)

Oh I love the marbles Talysia, lovely colours in them too.

I must say I really like the Jellyfish, Storm Feather!


----------



## CyBeR (Feb 14, 2010)

My entry for the month:


----------



## StormFeather (Feb 14, 2010)

Wow CyBeR - that's an amazing photo!

And Thank you Rosemary - I think they're fascinating


----------



## AE35Unit (Feb 15, 2010)

OK I'll have a go. 
Here I was mucking about with moving the camera from side to side during a long exposure.


----------



## BookStop (Feb 16, 2010)

Very pretty, Larry! Sunset?


----------



## AE35Unit (Feb 16, 2010)

BookStop said:


> Very pretty, Larry! Sunset?


No,its actually the kids toy box in the living room!


----------



## Rosemary (Feb 17, 2010)

Very ingenious AE


----------



## AE35Unit (Feb 17, 2010)

Rosemary said:


> Very ingenious AE


Thanks! This was actually the 5th or 6th attempt!


----------



## UltraCulture (Feb 18, 2010)

Here's my entries this month.


----------



## Talysia (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks Rosie.

There are some really good pictures here - I'll have a hard time picking a winner this month.  

I love the jellyfish, Stormfeather, and AE, that shot is really clever - I wouldn't have thought to do anything like that.  The fire shot is really good too, CyBeR, and UltraCulture, I very nearly did something similar to your second photo myself!   Love the rainbow, too.


----------



## AE35Unit (Feb 20, 2010)

This shot took some getting as I was shooting directly into the sun and couldnt see a thing! I had t tweak the settings a bit to get some detail.
Its the net curtains in the kids' room!


----------



## StormFeather (Feb 20, 2010)

I've come up with all kinds of wonderful ideas in my head for this one, but haven't quite got round to taking them. Then, this morning, whilst watching another temper tantrum, I remembered this pic. 

It's filled with curves, but especially the curvy bottom lip! Edie had just fallen face first into the snow, and wasn't too happy about it!


----------



## Rosemary (Feb 20, 2010)

Reminds me of the pout that my youngest Granddaughter has perfected, Storm Feather!  Lovely curve indeed.

I think it is going to be difficult to pick a winner this month, there are some great pictures.


----------



## Pyar (Feb 21, 2010)

StormFeather - Approve of the Jellyfish


----------



## Pyar (Feb 21, 2010)

Here are my contributions to this month's challenge:


----------



## GOLLUM (Feb 21, 2010)

HMMM....some good pics this month.

So far for me it's b/w Wybern and Cyber...


----------



## AE35Unit (Feb 21, 2010)

Pyar said:


> Here are my contributions to this month's challenge:


You been in my kitchen-those are our cupboards!


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Feb 22, 2010)

Hello all!

I wanted your opinion on the voting. Should we start it early on the 25th since February is a short month, or start as usual on the 27th and have the voting go into March? Let me know what you all think.


----------



## Foxbat (Feb 23, 2010)

Probably wise to start a little earlier in my opinion.


----------



## GOLLUM (Feb 23, 2010)

Yes, if you can arrange the voting to take place from 25th February to the end of the month that would be better.


----------



## Culhwch (Feb 23, 2010)

Agreed, I think an early start might be best.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Feb 23, 2010)

Alrighty, I will go ahead and post the voting on *Thursday February 25th*.


----------



## Culhwch (Feb 23, 2010)

Which gives me time to try and get a couple of shots I just thought of this morning!


----------



## Culhwch (Feb 24, 2010)

Time to let you see my eggcellent idea! Unfortunately, the eggsecution wasn't as good as I hoped, being under the harsh fluoros of my kitchen, but surely I get eggstra points for effort?







Then I figured, well I'm already in the kitchen, so I give you number two:


----------



## Foxbat (Feb 24, 2010)

Eggceedingly good shots Cul


----------



## Ursa major (Feb 24, 2010)

You buy eggs with happy faces on them, Cul?


----------



## Culhwch (Feb 24, 2010)

Yeah, for some reason one of the egg companies here started putting faces on their eggs a few years back. I don't know what the goal was, besides perhaps traumatising young children who watch their mothers bake cakes...

And thanks, Foxbat!


----------



## GOLLUM (Feb 24, 2010)

What about marks deducted for bad pun making?.....


----------



## Ursa major (Feb 24, 2010)

_You mean this sort of thing:_


There's nothing to yolk about....


_and others not as good (let alone eggcellent) as they're cracked up to be?_


----------



## Culhwch (Feb 24, 2010)

You're going to poach a few points from me, Gollum? That's all white, I won't get too boiled...


----------



## Foxbat (Feb 24, 2010)

I don't think I can take any more of this silliness.  It's becoming quite eggscrutiating.


----------



## AE35Unit (Feb 24, 2010)

Very nice-you've really come out of yout shell here Cul!


----------



## Majimaune (Feb 25, 2010)

Just getting in before the deadline with this one. It wasn't what I was trying to get but it was all I could get so it'll have to do.


----------



## Pyar (Feb 25, 2010)

AE35Unit said:


> You been in my kitchen-those are our cupboards!



I imagine they are very common lol


----------



## Wybren (Feb 25, 2010)

Culhwch said:


> Yeah, for some reason one of the egg companies here started putting faces on their eggs a few years back. I don't know what the goal was, besides perhaps traumatising young children who watch their mothers bake cakes...
> 
> And thanks, Foxbat!



Nice eggs Cul!

Your not wrong about the traumatising of young children though, TM got upset last time cause I had to crack his "friends" into the cake.


----------



## Culhwch (Feb 25, 2010)

I'd have thought the resulting cake may have salved any hurts...


----------



## Majimaune (Feb 25, 2010)

Mmm cake.... Yes please. I think I might have to go and make one today


----------



## Culhwch (Feb 25, 2010)

Bake it in a round tin and it will have plenty enough curves, too...


----------



## HoopyFrood (Feb 26, 2010)

*Nonchalantly walks in all casual and last minute-like*


----------



## Overread (Feb 26, 2010)

*sprints in with the image in his jaws, trips and watches it slip from his grasp* 

GAH! NO!

*charges after it as it flips and spins and flops into the thread - upside down*

its here its here really 

*flicks it over and brushes the dust and such off*





http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2787/4344427294_5d9ff7963b_o.jpg


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Feb 26, 2010)

Wow, what a great showing of entries this month! So without further ado...

The rules for the voting are as follows:



****Any member of the Chrons may cast a vote, even if they did not enter a photo for the challenge****​ 


**Please do not vote for yourself**
**You may only cast your vote once**
**The poll will end at 11:59 pm on Sunday 2/28 (Arizona time)**​ 

The winner will decide the challenge theme for March! 




* Good Luck Everyone!!! *​ 
*Vote!*​


----------



## Culhwch (Feb 26, 2010)

Honourable mntions to Wy's dolphins and Leisha's kitty, but I'm torn between Tal's beautiful strawberry, and Hoopy's last-minute moody door... Gah! 

Talysia by a whisker.


----------



## GOLLUM (Feb 26, 2010)

Indeed....Hoops has certainly made quite an entrance.......


----------



## Culhwch (Feb 26, 2010)

Now who's making bad puns, Gollum? A demand a vote as penalty!


----------



## Pyar (Feb 26, 2010)

I went with AE's photo! Everyone had really great photos though.


----------



## GOLLUM (Feb 26, 2010)

Culhwch said:


> Now who's making bad puns, Gollum? A demand a vote as penalty!


Actually I thought it was a slight improvement upon your eggcentric ones but I'm happy to call it a draw...

Still a toss up b/w the 2 entries I mentioned earlier. I'll cast my vote over the weekend.

Cheerio.


----------



## Talysia (Feb 26, 2010)

This was so difficult!  All of the photos are great this month, and I had a hard time deciding which to vote for:  I loved Rosie's pitcher plant, AE's net curtain shot, Wy's dolphins, Cul's eggs and OR's droplet, but in the end I voted for Hoopy's door.

Well done everyone!


----------



## Foxbat (Feb 26, 2010)

CyBeR's picture got my vote but there were many contenders as usual


----------



## AE35Unit (Feb 26, 2010)

Hmmm torn this month between Talysia's marbles shot,lots of curves there, Wys Dolphins and Foxbat's drill bit, which I think gets it for being a great macro shot!


----------



## StormFeather (Feb 26, 2010)

There are some really great pictures, and I've gone over them again and again trying to decide.

I love Wy's dolphins, and Ultra's cable; both of Taly's shots were brilliant, and the last minute entries, especially OR's . .

But in the end it has to be Cul's eggs - they just make me smile every time I see them. We don't have smilie eggs down here!

*winces as more bad egg puns are eggspected!*


----------



## Culhwch (Feb 26, 2010)

Have you beaten the happiness out of them, Storm? Apologies, couldn't resist. Cheers for the vote!


----------



## UltraCulture (Feb 27, 2010)

Toughy this month, Hoopy gets my vote but it was a close one.

Well done all.


----------



## GOLLUM (Feb 28, 2010)

I voted for Cybers picture.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Feb 28, 2010)

For me it was between Wyb's dolphins, CyBeR's fire, and Cul's eggs. In the end I went with CyBeR's fire shot.

It really was a great month for entries, I thought all of them turned out great.


----------



## Wybren (Mar 1, 2010)

Everyone did really well this month so I assigned a number to each and rolled dice as that was the only way I could pick one entry. This month OR got my vote.


----------



## BookStop (Mar 1, 2010)

Darn, I ddin't get a chance to vote this time 

Well done to everyone who got a picture in; they are all very good!


----------



## GOLLUM (Mar 1, 2010)

HMMM.....in that case who actually won? It appears to be a draw.

Lady, Cull?


----------



## Culhwch (Mar 1, 2010)

The last time there was a tie, the two winners who'd won before deferred to the winner who hadn't - which in this case would mean that Cyber picks next, with OR having already won.


----------



## GOLLUM (Mar 1, 2010)

Seems fair.


----------



## Culhwch (Mar 1, 2010)

Amazing that in twenty comps this is only the third tie...


----------



## CyBeR (Mar 1, 2010)

Thank you for the votes folks. 
And congratulations to everyone. The pics here always impress me in quality and idea. 

Ummm...do I post the suggestion or send a PM to Lady? I'm at a bit of a loss now.


----------



## Ursa major (Mar 1, 2010)

I think you create a new thread, calling it: *March Photo Challenge*.

(Use Leisha's first post as an example/template if you like.)


*And Many Congratulations, CyBeR!*


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Mar 2, 2010)

And we have a winner...I mean 2 winners....


_*CyBeR and Overread!!!*_​


Congratulations to you both and a job well done! As has already been determined, CyBeR has posted up the challenge for March. See everyone there!​


----------



## Overread (Mar 2, 2010)

Phew! Wasn't expecting that (especially after dolphins and doors appeared!) Many thanks all - and yah it looks like Cyber has posed a very interesting next topic!


----------

